# Toshiba estudio 3511



## Toshiba1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi... can anyone please provide me with a VISTA driver for this printer? The one on the Toshiba site at the top (says it is good for ANY operating system) does NOT work, and the one for VISTA that they have on their site, has NO driver files in the zip file????


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...-vista-support/208137-print-driver-vista.html


----------

